# Holbrook & Co. Bottle



## Recovering Relics (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey everyone. I went bottle digging on Sat. September 11 and I found some nice bottles. One bottle I found is a Holbrook & Co. Bottle. I know it was a wostercer sauce bottle. It is light blue and in pretty good condition. There is embossing on the neck as well as the side of the bottle. Does anyone have any info on this bottle? I'd like to know the age, is it common or rare, how much is it worth, where were they made, etc. Any info at all would be great. Thanks! -Recovering Relics

 Here is the bottle digging video I made:
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=003XNT38yfg


----------



## 2muchstuff (Sep 12, 2010)

welcome and nice video


----------

